# put some koolaid out today for the deer!



## packerfan4 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not sure if its a myth or not but ive heard from several people to dig a small hole and put grape kool aid in it and the deer tear it up. Well i tried it today and im going to leave it for a month but i can wait to get out there and see if they tore it up. anyone ever tried/heard that with any results? i know i know sounds crazy but we will see....


----------



## j_seph (Jun 5, 2011)

Replying to keep tabs on this, let us know


----------



## Mario7979 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have heard the same thing last year....going to mix mine with mineral salt flour salt, deer cane, to see if they digg deeper....everything I put down except the grape kool-aid the have dug a hole big enough to park my Suzuki Eiger 400 in....want be long till all i have to do is start another mineraL site and use the dug one to hide my 4 wheeler......put camo tarp over it ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Grape koolaid is like crack to a hog. If any are around, they will find it before the deer have a chance.


----------



## bassfishga (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that Original with how much Sugar or Sugar-Free? Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

OH,I thought you were going to have obama supporters on camera.My bad...


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jun 6, 2011)

I've heard strawberry jello works too, but never tried it.


----------



## wrestler (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> OH,I thought you were going to have obama supporters on camera.My bad...


----------



## Killdee (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought it was to add to mineral licks also, I added some big packs of cherry and strawberry Jello to 1 of my licks a few weeks ago.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 6, 2011)

You add it to a pile of rock salt or any other mineral mix to attract the deer.  I have never heard of anyone just putting kool aid out on its own.


----------



## packerfan4 (Jun 6, 2011)

we shall see shortly! ive heard they will tear it up and dig up the ground with just koolaid. time will tell


----------



## ted 88 (Jun 6, 2011)

im sure theyl tear up anything thats wet with this drought were in


----------



## quality hunter (Jun 6, 2011)

It needs to be premixed stuff with sugar added in the containers.


----------



## burtman725 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was going to say that it has to be the sugar that you put in it


----------



## bucktracker (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard putting it out for hogs and tried it. Hogs trired to dig to china.


----------



## wrestler (Jun 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> OH,I thought you were going to have obama supporters on camera.My bad...



but can you shoot them? i mean many people 'dprob like to, but "Mr." Obama, might not like that


----------



## david w. (Jun 7, 2011)

wrestler said:


> but can you shoot them? i mean many people 'dprob like to, but "Mr." Obama, might not like that



I'll never tell.


----------



## BobKat (Jun 7, 2011)

iv heard deer will come to fruit loops cereal


----------



## packerfan4 (Jun 7, 2011)

yes i added sugar to it. mixed it up in a hald gallon jug. dug a small hole poured it in then put dry koolaid on top of it.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 7, 2011)

3 packs grape koolaid, 1 box baking soda, 1 box powdered sugar & 1 box salt. Mix together dry and pour onto stump or other area. Works quite well.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 7, 2011)

Friend of mine tried it last year. results were, well, just OK.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jun 8, 2011)

your gunna have a ton of those cows u got roamin around that property in that hole knee deep. aint gunna see the deer past the heffers


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jun 8, 2011)

david w. said:


> OH,I thought you were going to have obama supporters on camera.My bad...



OMG......  really?


----------



## ELIWAITS (Jun 8, 2011)

BobKat said:


> iv heard deer will come to fruit loops cereal



okay which one of you fruit loops are going to put out some cereal first?


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

yellowhammer73 said:


> OMG......  really?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2011)

packerfan4 said:


> Not sure if its a myth or not but ive heard from several people to dig a small hole and put grape kool aid in it and the deer tear it up. Well i tried it today and im going to leave it for a month but i can wait to get out there and see if they tore it up. anyone ever tried/heard that with any results? i know i know sounds crazy but we will see....



Yep, grape, cherry, strawberry, apple koolaids with sugar already in it helps me get more trail cam photo captures. Deer Cain Black Magic in the powder form smells lots like grape koolaid.  No need to dig a hole unless you have concerns of attractants being washed away downhill.  

If I can find it cheap, looks like I'm willing to try Fruit Loops cereal, too.  Anything that is salty, sweet, or smells like fruit works fine to bring the whitetails in to pause for a picture.  Everyone should feel free to be creative & come up with more ideas that will probably work well.  We even spray imitation vanilla extract on all around in front of our trail cams everytime we go collect & change out the SD cards that the photos are collected on.


----------



## joshb311 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mario7979 said:


> I have heard the same thing last year....going to mix mine with mineral salt flour salt, deer cane, to see if they digg deeper....everything I put down except the grape kool-aid the have dug a hole big enough to park my Suzuki Eiger 400 in....want be long till all i have to do is start another mineraL site and use the dug one to hide my 4 wheeler......put camo tarp over it ....


----------



## kmax (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm game! It's the antioxidant vitamins C and E that convinced me???


----------



## packerfan4 (Jun 12, 2011)

My 3 year old son wanted to go walk in the woods last night so i took him to ride the 4-wheeler. while we were riding it i stopped to retrieve the card. It worked. Not any better than a salt lick but it worked. There not digging 8 foot holes in the ground but i'de recomend it as a attractant. Kmax, i would dig a small hole so if the rain comes it wont wash it away. let me know how it works for you and everyone else as well. good luck! I do have another card i swapped out and am going to leave it till prob 1st or 2nd week in june and see how long it lasts. Again good luck to all!!


----------



## bowwinkles (Jun 12, 2011)

This is a test ran on chasingame and it proves that it will work.
http://www.chasingame.com:80/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21581&start=0


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 12, 2011)

Cant wait to see all the raccoon pictures. What youve done will draw them for miles


----------



## 1022 (Jun 12, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Cant wait to see all the raccoon pictures. What youve done will draw them for miles



10-4 coons love grape kool-aid better than any thing............


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 12, 2011)

1022 said:


> 10-4 coons love grape kool-aid better than any thing............


Yep BUT I have the hounds on stand-by incase any of yall need me


----------



## packerfan4 (Jun 12, 2011)

NO coons for me..... Its been out a week and not the first sign. and i do have them in my area.


----------



## goodfornothing (Jun 14, 2011)

No picture updates? worthless!! LETS SEE EM!


----------



## omenshooter3535 (Jun 15, 2011)

I also just put some out over the weekend it was a mix ive never tried. powder sugar, baking soda, koolaid, salt and mix it with some liquid c'mere deer. Hopefully it works!


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jun 15, 2011)

it will get better when yall get some rain  the smell just gets stronger i dumped koolaid and powder gateraid in a five gallon bucket over dog food so i would have the coons to train dogs with they chewed my bucket inhalf i know now to put one small pack at a time . powder gateraid may work with the deer to .


----------



## ELIWAITS (Jun 15, 2011)

salt is a whole lot cheaper same result


----------



## johnbrowder (Jun 16, 2011)

*Ice cream salt and molasses lick*

Yep, that my concoction! 
Hummmm, Ice cream salt, molasses and cool aid?


----------



## Jim P (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 17, 2011)

I am guessing that the smell is what attracts them rather than the taste???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jun 17, 2011)

1022 said:


> 10-4 coons love grape kool-aid better than any thing............


----------



## donald-f (Jun 17, 2011)

Yall are going to need a vet to come out to your hunting sites to check your deer for diabetes with all of the sugar they are eating. Seems that they will be so hyper they will not slow down long enough for you to get a shot.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Jun 18, 2011)

donald-f said:


> Yall are going to need a vet to come out to your hunting sites to check your deer for diabetes with all of the sugar they are eating. Seems that they will be so hyper they will not slow down long enough for you to get a shot.



we have 3 vets that check our deer they operate under georgia license numbers #270  #243 and #30-06 ill bring them out to your land if you need me to (they only practice from mid-october thru the first week in january)


----------



## Rolltide30 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kool-aid/Trace mineral*

Its just a 4pt, but at least I got a deer coming in to my kool aid stand. It was only out for 2 days when he came in. I have a doe and a fawn in this spot too.


----------

